# San Antonio Herf Thursday, August 16th



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I know we have members in San Antonio. I think it is time for us to get out and meet each other. There are a few cigar friendly places in the area. I would like to suggest a meeting at Swig. It is on the Riverwalk. It is Centrally located. They have a good atmoshpere too. So, any takers?


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



reggiebuckeye said:


> I know we have members in San Antonio. I think it is time for us to get out and meet each other. There are a few cigar friendly places in the area. I would like to suggest a meeting at Swig. It is on the Riverwalk. It is Centrally located. They have a good atmoshpere too. So, any takers?


um.. this S.H.I.T has a little longer drive, than the 1 to my usual S.H.I.T , so I don't think I can make this one :ss


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



SDmate said:


> um.. this S.H.I.T has a little longer drive, than the 1 to my usual S.H.I.T , so I don't think I can make this one :ss


I love this place sometimes. 

Thank you for letting me know. If it becomes a monthly thing, you will have to promise to join us for one.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*

I believe "S.H.I.T. Herf" is a registered trademark here in the Jungle.

Maybe you can name yours the "Can Reggie Actually Puff" Herf....

or better known as, The C.R.A.P. Herf. :r


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



icehog3 said:


> I believe "S.H.I.T. Herf" is a registered trademark here in the Jungle.
> 
> Maybe you can name yours the "Can Reggie Actually Puff" Herf....
> 
> or better known as, The C.R.A.P. Herf. :r


Shouldn't you be in the MMHII thread? I believe you have lost your way.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



reggiebuckeye said:


> Shouldn't you be in the MMHII thread? I believe you have lost your way.


I am afraid if I leave you will change your Herf to the "San Antonio MMHI"


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



icehog3 said:


> I am afraid if I leave you will change your Herf to the "San Antonio MMHI"


You wish.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



reggiebuckeye said:


> You wish.


Who pissed on your Cheerios today Reg?


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



icehog3 said:


> Who pissed on your Cheerios today Reg?


No one. I am in a great mood today.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



reggiebuckeye said:


> No one. I am in a great mood today.


Hope it keeps going good for ya....Smokin' something good tonight?


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



icehog3 said:


> Hope it keeps going good for ya....Smokin' something good tonight?


Of course. Shouldn't this be in the banter thread? How many threads are you going to harass me in today?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



reggiebuckeye said:


> Of course. Shouldn't this be in the banter thread? How many threads are you going to harass me in today?


I'm done!  Time to BBQ....good luck organizing the MSHITM Herf!!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



icehog3 said:


> I believe "S.H.I.T. Herf" is a registered trademark here in the Jungle.
> 
> Maybe you can name yours the "Can Reggie Actually Puff" Herf....
> 
> or better known as, The C.R.A.P. Herf. :r


don't worry come monday morning our team of S.H.I.Tty lawyers will be contacting Reggie about his use of our trademark:mn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



icehog3 said:


> I believe "S.H.I.T. Herf" is a registered trademark here in the Jungle.
> 
> Maybe you can name yours the "Can Reggie Actually Puff" Herf....
> 
> or better known as, The C.R.A.P. Herf. :r


:r almost choked on my sandwich


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



SDmate said:


> don't worry come monday morning our team of S.H.I.Tty lawyers will be contacting Reggie about his use of our trademark:mn


Iapologize for the trademark infringement. No need to send the S.H.I.Tty lawyers out. Tell me who I have to pay, and a payment will be sent. I had no idea.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



reggiebuckeye said:


> Iapologize for the trademark infringement. No need to send the S.H.I.Tty lawyers out. Tell me who I have to pay, and a payment will be sent. I had no idea.












They got their eye on you!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



reggiebuckeye said:


> Iapologize for the trademark infringement. No need to send the S.H.I.Tty lawyers out. Tell me who I have to pay, and a payment will be sent. I had no idea.


just send all yer cigars to the SD crew 
OBDG aka galaga, pnoon, SDmate, GOATLOCKER, BeerBob, SD Beerman, 
plus Zemekone cos Gerry's da sh!t :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



SDmate said:


> just send all yer cigars to the SD crew
> OBDG aka galaga, pnoon, SDmate, GOATLOCKER, BeerBob, SD Beerman,
> plus Zemekone cos Gerry's da sh!t :ss


don't forget the MW SDcrew:ss


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



SDmate said:


> just send all yer cigars to the SD crew
> OBDG aka galaga, pnoon, SDmate, GOATLOCKER, BeerBob, SD Beerman,
> plus Zemekone cos Gerry's da sh!t :ss


I would send to Gerry, but he wouldn't smoke anything I sent him. The check is in the mail.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*

I am down, but I did see a date and time. I am traveling a lot over the next couple months. I will be in El Paso, D.C., Gulfport, and Las Vegas. Let me know, if I am in town I will be there.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



Papichulo said:


> I am down, but I did see a date and time. I am traveling a lot over the next couple months. I will be in El Paso, D.C., Gulfport, and Las Vegas. Let me know, if I am in town I will be there.


I'll be in Wi o


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*

I am sorry. I forgot to add that. I was thinking THURSDAY, August 16 from 7-10.

You would think all the people that were harassing me could have pointed that out. Or maybe we should move it to Friday so there is no copyright infringement.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



reggiebuckeye said:


> I am sorry. I forgot to add that. I was thinking THURSDAY, August 16 from 7-10.
> 
> You would think all the people that were harassing me could have pointed that out. Or maybe we should move it to Friday so there is no copyright infringement.


The S.H.I.F. Herf?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



reggiebuckeye said:


> I am sorry. I forgot to add that. I was thinking THURSDAY, August 16 from 7-10.
> 
> You would think all the people that were harassing me could have pointed that out. Or maybe we should move it to Friday so there is no copyright infringement.


Hey Reggie.
*I* coined the phrase and own the copyright  and you can use the phrase as you see fit. All CS BOTLs can use a good S.H.I.T.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



pnoon said:


> Hey Reggie.
> *I* coined the phrase and own the copyright  and you can use the phrase as you see fit. All CS BOTLs can use a good S.H.I.T.


What a guy!!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



reggiebuckeye said:


> I would send to Gerry, but he wouldn't smoke anything I sent him. The check is in the mail.


hey at least you know... :r sorry for the Thread Jack!
here you go reggie

Swig on the Riverwalk, Friday August 16 from 7-10


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*

I'll do better than that Gerry....watch the title Reg! :tu


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



pnoon said:


> Hey Reggie.
> *I* coined the phrase and own the copyright  and you can use the phrase as you see fit. All CS BOTLs can use a good S.H.I.T.


:cDang it Pete our team of S.H.I.Tty lawyers were goin to negotiate a franchise fee..


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf*



SDmate said:


> :cDang it Pete our team of S.H.I.Tty lawyers were goin to negotiate a franchise fee..


So when is the title going to change to S.H.I.*F??

Sounds like a great idea Reggie - I hope it catches on.*


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf Friday August 16*

A herf in my backyard but weekdays are near impossible for me. Swigs is a great place. Have fun brothers! :ss


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf Friday August 16*

I thought I saw this right. Thursday is the 16th not Friday. How in the world did it get changed to Friday the 16th? Friday would be the 17th.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf Friday August 16*



reggiebuckeye said:


> I thought I saw this right. Thursday is the 16th not Friday. How in the world did it get changed to Friday the 16th? Friday would be the 17th.


I went off Gerry's post on the previous page, my bad for not checking Gerry's accuracy...would you like it to say Thur. the 16th or Fri. the 17th?


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf Friday August 16*



icehog3 said:


> I went off Gerry's post on the previous page, my bad for not checking Gerry's accuracy...would you like it to say Thur. the 16th or Fri. the 17th?


Got Peter on it. I think I may prefer no date. If more people show interest in Friday, that would be fine with me. I just want the people in this city to get together and have a good time. I will stick with a date though. At least it will spark conversation. I hope.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf Friday August 16*



reggiebuckeye said:


> Got Peter on it. I think I may prefer no date. If more people show interest in Friday, that would be fine with me. I just want the people in this city to get together and have a good time. I will stick with a date though. At least it will spark conversation. I hope.


feeling lonesome tonight?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf Friday August 16*



BigVito said:


> feeling lonesome tonight?


Perry, you are lonesome and not on the net tonight.

Reggie, I will see if I can make it. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf Friday August 16*



Papichulo said:


> Perry, you are lonesome and not on the net tonight.
> 
> Reggie, I will see if I can make it. :tu


 just taking time to think.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf Friday August 16*



BigVito said:


> just taking time to think.


I am with you brother. So tell me how was that BP?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: San Antonio S.H.I.T Herf Friday August 16*



Papichulo said:


> I am with you brother. So tell me how was that BP?


:r one icon sums it up :dr


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Any interest at all in this?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Any interest at all in this?


I am. Just tell where and when.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> I am. Just tell where and when.


16 Aug 07, 1900 at Swig.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.changosclub.com/ check this place out. My friend told me about it. sophisticated with lots of gold digging chicks:ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> http://www.changosclub.com/ check this place out. My friend told me about it. sophisticated with lots of gold digging chicks:ss


I guess this is a bad time. If it was just you (Reggie) and I, why deal with the parking. Maybe we can meet up when there are more people or somewhere else. Just let me know. Give me a call when you decide REggie.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Where are you Reggie??


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Sorry, I have been running. I will call you later. I think the club you mentioned may be better for us then. I don't know.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I am still up for a meeting if you are Brent. I called and emailed. Got no reply.

As far as the rest of you Herfers, looks lik the event is postponed until further notice. I am not giving up on this. I will try again next month. I am a stubborn guy. I have no idea whay we all can't get together. I am thinking 13 or 14 September. Location TBA.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> I am still up for a meeting if you are Brent. I called and emailed. Got no reply.
> 
> As far as the rest of you Herfers, looks lik the event is postponed until further notice. I am not giving up on this. I will try again next month. I am a stubborn guy. I have no idea whay we all can't get together. I am thinking 13 or 14 September. Location TBA.


It was good to talk to you today. We will hook it up. Today was impossible with the storm and all...


----------

